# Paph stonei 'The Best' x 'New Dimension' Flask Oct 27, 2011



## Paphman910 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sam mailed it out on Oct 24, 2011 (Monday) - Took XpressPost 4 days to ship!

October 27, 2011 Paph stonei 'The Best' x 'New Dimension' Flask:











Top view of flask seedlings:









Seedlings and Agar:






Deflasked seedling in tub of water and water sprayer:





Root mass in agar:






Babies separated after 3 hours!






6 inch compot with styrofoam as drainage:






Added mix to cover styrofoam peanuts:





Process of potting up seedling from edge of pot to other edge:





The whole shebang:





Individual compot top view:














Paphman910


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 30, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2011)

Good luck with growing these. I hope you get some nice plants out of them.


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2011)

A couple of yuck leaves but overall pretty nice.

I expect you to have these blooming in 4 years.oke:oke:


----------



## Justin (Oct 30, 2011)

excellent. i have a handful of stonei that were from flask about 5 years ago, and they were very slow and touchy but finally are up to 4" pots now. 

I have some in the lab now too so i am looking forward to growing more of them.

good luck with these!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2011)

They look really healthy.


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 30, 2011)

Excellent seedlings! I'll be looking forward to seeing them when they bloom.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 30, 2011)

Good stuff! I always had good luck not disturbing the agar and plopping the whole thing down into the pot. Add seedling mix to the top and water/ watch.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice. We'll be counting down the years to blooming...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks promising. Thanks for posting the de-flasking progression!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you have trouble separating the seedlings? I tend to compot them as they come from the flask - agar and all. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> Did you have trouble separating the seedlings? I tend to compot them as they come from the flask - agar and all. Seems to work for me.



Yes I did! I have done that with my previous stonei flask! They grew well despite alot of damage roots! Beside most of the flask root will die anyways and put out new roots quick quickly!

Paphman910


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> Did you have trouble separating the seedlings? I tend to compot them as they come from the flask - agar and all. Seems to work for me.


That's what I would have done, just slighty spreading them.


Paphman910 said:


> Yes I did! I have done that with my previous stonei flask! They grew well despite alot of damage roots! Beside most of the flask root will die anyways and put out new roots quick quickly!Paphman910


There you go, whatever one is comfortable with, as long as it works out in the end!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting, good luck.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 31, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> Yes I did! I have done that with my previous stonei flask! They grew well despite alot of damage roots! Beside most of the flask root will die anyways and put out new roots quick quickly!
> 
> Paphman910



The agar roots won't die as quickly if left in the agar while new ones are formed.


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2011)

i'm a recent convert to the agar-on method too. i just did a flask of haynaldianum that way and there was zero stress on the plants.

but anyway, i don't want to hijack this thread further...great stonei!!!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 31, 2011)

Good luck to your babies !!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 4, 2011)

They look happy!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Update March 21, 2012*

In case you didn't see it:

Compot 1:






Compot 2:






Slow growers! BTW runts didn't make it!

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice so far so good! Looks like good growers.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Stone (Apr 3, 2012)

Good job. Will you repot into fresh media this spring or leave?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice growing. Hope you are young!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 3, 2012)

Stone said:


> Good job. Will you repot into fresh media this spring or leave?



I will repot pretty soon in a couple weeks! I bet the roots are long!

Paphman910


----------



## abax (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you for the photos. I've never tried growing orchids
from flask, but I might try one now that I've seen the process...or maybe I'm too old to see the finale.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2012)

abax said:


> Thank you for the photos. I've never tried growing orchids
> from flask, but I might try one now that I've seen the process...or maybe I'm too old to see the finale.



try Maudiae type flasks first. I think they grow the fastest.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice seedlings and very nice and informative step-by-step pictures of your deflasking. Seems easy, except the separating part.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Late Update - Sept 16, 2012*

Paph stonei compot - still alive! Was taken on Sept 16, 2012

Compot 1:






Compot 2:





Compot 3:






Paphman910


----------



## Marc (Nov 10, 2012)

What's the white stuff?


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2012)

looking good!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 10, 2012)

Marc said:


> What's the white stuff?



dolomite granules.

Paphman910


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 10, 2012)

What does the dolomite granules do?


----------



## raymond (Nov 10, 2012)

you add lime to paph lowii I thought the lowii had not received calcium


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 11, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> What does the dolomite granules do?



Paph stonei is found on limestone cliff so adding dolomite simulate that condition for this species.


Paphman910


----------



## orchideya (Sep 12, 2013)

I know it is an old thread, but Paphman910, could you please post update on your seedlings if it is not too much trouble?
I am getting stonei flask next month and really wanted to see your progress.
Thanks


----------



## Spaph (Sep 12, 2013)

4 days for express  More stonei for you! You are hooked on this species  Nice deflasking :clap:


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 12, 2013)

orchideya said:


> I know it is an old thread, but Paphman910, could you please post update on your seedlings if it is not too much trouble?
> I am getting stonei flask next month and really wanted to see your progress.
> Thanks



Been real lazy these days! Will update it soon!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 12, 2013)

You better and I want to see a spike on one of them this time!


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> Paph stonei is found on limestone cliff so adding dolomite simulate that condition for this species.
> 
> 
> Paphman910



If you really wanted to simulate the limestone condition, you'd need to almost completely eliminate K from the system.


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2013)

i want to see how they are doing too!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Update - Sept 13, 2013*

Paph stonei compot1 - Sept 13, 2013




Paph stonei compot2 - Sept 13, 2013





Paph stonei compot3 - Sept 13, 2013




Still many years before flowering but good growers and steady! Loss a few seedlings due to poor air movement and water dripping!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Looking good! Now countdown another 5 years..


----------



## Trithor (Sep 13, 2013)

Where the flower spikes?
(Great that you have managed to keep them alive and growing!)


----------



## Dido (Sep 13, 2013)

congrats ont this nice youngsters


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2013)

those look awesome! great growing. I agree, only 5 more years and you should see buds!!!!

My very first stonei flaskings ('Bear' x self) are now finally BS after 6 years and i cannot wait to see them flower!


----------



## orchideya (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow! They look great - happy and healthy.
So, 6 years and over? I clearly didn't think it through when ordering my flasks. 
Hope I am still alive then...


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 13, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Where the flower spikes?
> (Great that you have managed to keep them alive and growing!)



Still too young! They take many years to flower ..... probably another 6 years!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> those look awesome! great growing. I agree, only 5 more years and you should see buds!!!!
> 
> My very first stonei flaskings ('Bear' x self) are now finally BS after 6 years and i cannot wait to see them flower!



I hope to see your stonei 'Bear' x self bloom as well. Should be impressive!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 13, 2013)

orchideya said:


> Wow! They look great - happy and healthy.
> So, 6 years and over? I clearly didn't think it through when ordering my flasks.
> Hope I am still alive then...



I know they take a long time to flowering but it is nice to see them grow up and finally flower them! They are easy growers!

We should trade! Is your cross 'Red Pouch' x 'The Best' or 'The Best' x 'Red Pouch'?

I think you will still be alive by then!

Did your Phal bellina 'Ingrid Ohh' x 'Joy' flower yet? My compot seedlings are reaching BS with a leafspan of 8-10 inches.


----------



## orchideya (Sep 13, 2013)

Mine will be stonei 'Red Pouch' x 'The Best' and sanderianum 'Mini' AQ/AOS x 'Dr. John' AM/AQ/AOS . 
I should get them mailed to me in the beginning of October when OrchidInn will be visiting Toronto.
I deflasked only phals before and really like watching them grow. Hopefully deflasking these paphs will be just as joyful and I will not kill them until they are good to trade .

Unfortunately I lost that bellina to some type of wet rot that would appear on each newly grown leaf. I was cutting it every time so plant became all cut off and ill looking. I couldn't stand the view and threw it away.
Looking forward to seeing yours blooming, they should be spectacular.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 13, 2013)

orchideya said:


> Mine will be stonei 'Red Pouch' x 'The Best' and sanderianum 'Mini' AQ/AOS x 'Dr. John' AM/AQ/AOS .
> I should get them mailed to me in the beginning of October when OrchidInn will be visiting Toronto.
> I deflasked only phals before and really like watching them grow. Hopefully deflasking these paphs will be just as joyful and I will not kill them until they are good to trade .
> 
> ...



My suggestion for deflasking of stonei is to use a spray bottle to spray off the agar and be very careful of not breaking the roots. They are extremely brittle!

What medium are you using?


----------



## orchideya (Sep 13, 2013)

I am thinking to put them into clay pots with slits on the sides and sphagnum moss, that's what I used for phals with success.
They are going to live in an orchid tank with T5 HO lights in the shady corner wich keeps 25 degrees Celsium and 80% humidity 
I usually use spray bottle to wet the moss when it is drying in deflsked seedlings.
Does it sound ok?

Here is an example of the pot and media (not plants) that I am thinking to use:


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 13, 2013)

orchideya said:


> I am thinking to put them into clay pots with slits on the sides and sphagnum moss, that's what I used for phals with success.
> They are going to live in an orchid tank with T5 HO lights in the shady corner wich keeps 25 degrees Celsium and 80% humidity
> I usually use spray bottle to wet the moss when it is drying in deflsked seedlings.
> Does it sound ok?
> ...



Sounds good to me! 
I think in 3 years or so I will be out of room due to the stonei getting huge! 

My big stonei that flowered has about 7 growths on it and the leafspan is 48 inches across!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 13, 2013)

Looking good! They have definitely done quite a bit in two years.


----------



## orchideya (Sep 14, 2013)

48 inch! That's huge. Do you have a pic?


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 15, 2013)

orchideya said:


> 48 inch! That's huge. Do you have a pic?



See:


----------



## Justin (Sep 15, 2013)

what a beast! is that the one you made some crosses with? that was a stone cold killer stonei.


----------



## orchideya (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, it is humongous and the leaves are so immaculate ! You are obviously giving it a perfect care.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 16, 2013)

Justin said:


> what a beast! is that the one you made some crosses with? that was a stone cold killer stonei.



Yes, with rick's stonei and he sent it to Troy Meyer Labs!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 16, 2013)

orchideya said:


> Wow, it is humongous and the leaves are so immaculate ! You are obviously giving it a perfect care.



If you have questions don't hesitate to ask me how to grow it!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 16, 2013)

orchideya said:


> Wow, it is humongous and the leaves are so immaculate ! You are obviously giving it a perfect care.



I offered this one to you. Not in bloom at that time




Paph. stonei by paphioman, on Flickr

but then I think the shipping kinda swayed you off on it a bit and decided not to


----------



## orchideya (Sep 16, 2013)

It looks great eggshells. Yeah, the shipping prices are outrageous.
Now I will have the whole group of little babies and way too many years to wait for blooms.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 17, 2013)

eggshells said:


> I offered this one to you. Not in bloom at that time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad orchidyera missed out on that stonei! That is beautiful!


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> Yes, with rick's stonei and he sent it to Troy Meyer Labs!



Finally got germination on all three crosses that went to TM.

Seems like the first flasking used a bad batch of coconut milk and they sat around for months doing nothing.

Then Troy reflasked with a new lot of media, and they germinated in less than a month.:clap:


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

orchideya said:


> Wow, it is humongous .



I think that is the clonal name of this plant, which I think is an OZ plant. Paphman??


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 18, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> See:


Oh God, it's a monster! 

I hope mine turn out to be a miniature version... I'm so glad they are slow growers, this means that I still have time to become a millionaire and buy a bigger place.


----------



## papheteer (Sep 19, 2013)

Great growing, Wayne! Nice seedlings! And that's a monster of a plant!!


----------

